# The Reptilarium or Reptiles Plus: Boscombe



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

I live in Dorset and my local reptile shops are Reptiles Plus and The Reptilarium. Wondering if anyone else from the area has a preference between the two.


----------



## urbanhippie (Mar 20, 2009)

I use both, but I prefer Reptiles Plus. The shop is much less cluttered, and there's more choice of livefood. Sometimes at the beginning of the week The Reptilarium won't have what I want. Never had a problem at Reptiles Plus though.


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

That's interesting, I've found Reptiles Plus often too small, although yes it is less cluttered!


----------



## dingy (Apr 4, 2006)

Reptiles Plus, the guys in there are very good.


----------



## Noofy (Oct 22, 2009)

I've applied for a job there, hoping for a call back in the week.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Noofy said:


> That's interesting, I've found Reptiles Plus often too small, although yes it is less cluttered!


What is it you find too small Noofy? We have a fairly extensive dry goods and livestock availability list - just we can't display everything in both of the public shops! Always worth asking if there's something you're after but can't see.

Cheers
Al


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

good to see you again the other day. personally i regularly travel well over 80 miles each way to visit* reptiles plus*. and thats not just to see old sexy alex!!
gotta say- not visited much up north but reptiles plus is my favourite store in the whole of the south by far. good stock AMAZING prices and they always have what you want.


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

serpentsupplies said:


> good to see you again the other day. personally i regularly travel well over 80 miles each way to visit* reptiles plus*. and thats not just to see old sexy alex!!
> gotta say- not visited much up north but reptiles plus is my favourite store in the whole of the south by far. good stock AMAZING prices and they always have what you want.


Now come on Mark, it is just to see old sexy Alex, and i wouldn't mind betting a bit of Nik's belly too. Thanks for the kind words and good to catch up with you the other day mate, next time i'll get my old sexy hands round that thing called the kettle when you visit next, but you'll have to bring some sugar, it's not good for my wrinkles.

Al


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Reps plus for me too! How come I never get offered hot beverages though?? :S


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> Reps plus for me too! How come I never get offered hot beverages though?? :S


I can see i'm going to have to make a rack to hang the locals tankards on at this rate, Debbie. Yourself and Adam are always welcome*, this goes without saying.

Al 



*As long as you both make the cuppas, and wash them up afterwards


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

I see.........

I'll make Jason and Nik make me tea then as I'm just down the road in the new surgery now!


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

vetdebbie said:


> I see.........
> 
> I'll make Jason and Nik make me tea then as I'm just down the road in the new surgery now!


They're probably sharing a Horlicks as we speak. Good luck with the new practice!


----------



## bigburms1983 (Dec 12, 2009)

Noofy said:


> I live in Dorset and my local reptile shops are Reptiles Plus and The Reptilarium. Wondering if anyone else from the area has a preference between the two.


reptiles plus all the way


----------



## .Justin (May 29, 2008)

I've never used The Reptialiam (SP?) but use Reptile Plus well Reptile Plus 2. I phoned up for some advice the other day and it was brilliant, I then went in a brought some wood and bulbs and there prices were brilliant!


----------

